# [erledigt]Welche udev Version verwendet ihr?

## flammenflitzer

Hier ist die unter Gentoo aktuelle 171 gar nicht zu finden. http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/

182 ist die aktuellste. Welche habt nutzt ihr?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Nov 08, 2012 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jean-Paul

Naja, die neueste Version ist udev-182 nicht, sondern imho die letzte Version bevor es in systemd verschwand.

Ich nutze udev-171, überlege aber den Fork zu installieren. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, denn wenn ich es richtig verfolgt habe, nutzen dieser auch "nur"  udev-182.

Übrigens hängt z.B. Ubuntu auch noch bei udev-175.

Was mich etwas erstaunt ist, dass sich niemand an LFS hält. Die Jungs schaffen es aus dem neuesten systemd das udev zu extrahieren.

http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/development/chapter06/udev.html

Jean-Paul

----------

## schmidicom

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hier ist die unter Gentoo aktuelle 171 gar nicht zu finden. http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/
> 
> 182 ist die aktuellste.

 

Vileicht ist bei der Version 171 gemäss der Kerneldevs was nicht in Ordnung und wurde deshalb vom Repository runter geschmissen?

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Welche habt nutzt ihr?

 

Laptop: udev-194 mit openrc-0.10.4 (Hier ist kein systemd mehr installiert)

HTPC: udev-195 mit systemd-195

Und beim Desktop müsste es das aus dem stable sein.

Bis jetzt hatte ich wegen dem neueren udev keine Probleme.

----------

## astaecker

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Was mich etwas erstaunt ist, dass sich niemand an LFS hält. Die Jungs schaffen es aus dem neuesten systemd das udev zu extrahieren.
> 
> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/development/chapter06/udev.html

 

Schafft Gentoo auch. Hier werden nur die von udev benötigten Makefile Targets gebaut und installiert. Es ist halt nur ein Extra-Schritt die Targets herauszufinden und bei neuen Versionen aktuell zu halten. Aber anscheinend bereitet das den Gentoo udev Jungs keine Probleme.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich hab udev-195 mit openrc-0.11.2 - das tut soweit auch ganz gut.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich jetzt auch.   :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich hab wohl irgendwas nicht mitbekommen... hat poettering nun udev assimiliert?!? und es kann passieren das wir auch bei gentoo den systemd kram aufdiktiert bekommen?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ich hab wohl irgendwas nicht mitbekommen... hat poettering nun udev assimiliert?!? und es kann passieren das wir auch bei gentoo den systemd kram aufdiktiert bekommen?

 

Will jetzt nichts falsches schreiben aber ich habe in einem Forum gelesen das dafür sein Bruder verantwortlich ist, ob es wahr ist keine Ahnung, wenn doch nun ja

dann gibt es da mehrere von und nach den Freuden die mir sein Sachen (pulseaudio mit 2 Karten usw.) schon bereitet hat  ...

MfG

----------

## mrsteven

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ich hab wohl irgendwas nicht mitbekommen... hat poettering nun udev assimiliert?!? und es kann passieren das wir auch bei gentoo den systemd kram aufdiktiert bekommen?

 

So weit ich weiß hat poetteringd (aka systemd) mittlerweile udev aufgefressen, man kann udev aber anscheinend auch noch separat kompilieren. Für den Fall der Fälle gibt es einen Fork von udev, der weiterhin ein einzelnes Paket ist und den ganzen systemd-Kram nicht enthält. Wie es um die Aufnahme dessen in den Gentoo-Portage-Tree steht weiß ich jedoch nicht.

----------

## schmidicom

Da wir über Gnome/KDE sowieso früher oder später alle zu systemd genötigt werden verliert die Zusammenführung von udev und systemd doch ziemlich an Bedeutung, findet ihr nicht auch?  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Jip, war es bei hal vs. udev auch nicht ... :/

----------

## py-ro

Ja, aber Phonon macht den Austausch jetzt relativ einfach.

----------

## firefly

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ja, aber Phonon macht den Austausch jetzt relativ einfach.

 

Du meinst eher Solid. Phonon hat was mit Audio/Video zu tun

----------

## py-ro

Oder so.

----------

